# Thrunite tn31 modifications? Anybody have recommendations?



## 4Pro (Dec 5, 2018)

Looking to modernize this TN31 I have. I think with the advances in LED's this thing could easily stand a solid upgrade and get big results. Anybody able to steer me in the right direction?


----------



## 4Pro (Dec 6, 2018)

Don’t all jump at once lmao... what happened to this place


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 6, 2018)

Just ask vinh in the custom light builder section. I think 3 sst40’s might do the trick but i dont know if there needs to be a voltage mod to the carrier


----------



## J Donahue (Mar 19, 2019)

Lol I don’t know how the mod was done but I purchased a modded TN31 and it’s the best thrower I’ve ever experienced. I hope you can figure out how to mod yours.


----------



## Sam Bryson (Sep 17, 2019)

Combining advantages from the TN30 and *TN31*, the TN35 offers a balance between flood and throw.


----------

